# Incra Jig Systems



## Bob12169 (May 6, 2014)

I am wondering if anyone has pros or cons on a contemplated purchase I am thinking of buying the Incra TSLS-32 TABLE SAW FENCE and the LS super system 17 or 25 router table fence any thing you can tell me will be greatly appreciated either for or against. On the router fence I am not sure if I need the 25" I am thinking the 17" is good enough but the 25" is only 30 dollars more


----------

